# Cutting Cherry Tomatoes



## mr drinky (Sep 21, 2011)

How do you cut your cherry tomatoes?

I used to do them one or two at a time, but then I started using my hand, laying it flat on top of 10 or so tomatoes, and then cutting them laterally all at once. Sometimes it didn't work if the tomatoes varied in size too much or -- as one time happened -- my thumb pad got in the way. 

Anyhow, I heard that our favorite TV host, Rachael Ray, has been popularizing this method where you use two food container covers to help slice the tomatoes safely up the middle. The link below is just an example of the tip. I'm sure others have done it long before Ms. Ray.

Cutting Cherry Tomatoes

I guess that lid thing is safer, but I still use my hand. I'm too lazy to get lids. I just do a few tomatoes at a time, and if they are all uniform in size, I do more. 

k.


----------



## Andrew H (Sep 21, 2011)

I've been cutting cherry tomatoes like that since my family has grown them... 5+ years now, I have two lids set aside in my drawer believe it or not.


----------



## G-rat (Sep 21, 2011)

Theory has an awesome video that is posted on cktg.com under the tojiro bread knife product page. He lays them out and places his hand over lots of and goes sideways with his bread knife. Doing this cuts like 10 at a time and makes it a cinch. If you aren't careful and your blade angle is wrong you won't get super even slices but I have been doing this and can clear pint cases of these in like two swipes thanks to Theory. Made it sooo much quicker. I've learned a lot from watching your videos Theory, thanks a million.


Ok also just learned something else...actually look at the links people post...What an idiot! That's basically what I learned from Theory but just using the lids. I'm an idiot man. Sorry. looks like a good site to check out


----------



## ThEoRy (Sep 21, 2011)

Hahaha cool man you're very welcome! Glad the vids help.

1:33 mark
[video=youtube;dvNs4zB6zXg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dvNs4zB6zXg[/video]

4:41 mark
[video=youtube;vPiz6Aaa7Eg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPiz6Aaa7Eg[/video]


----------



## tk59 (Sep 21, 2011)

I've been doing it with my hand since I saw Rick do it a while back. Guests think it's very impressive. Unfortunately, I'm afraid I'll cut off half my palm before I feel anything so the darn things come out with a "thick half" on top and the "thin half" on the bottom... :O


----------



## ajhuff (Sep 21, 2011)

tk59 said:


> I've been doing it with my hand since I saw Rick do it a while back. Guests think it's very impressive. Unfortunately, I'm afraid I'll cut off half my palm before I feel anything so the darn things come out with a "thick half" on top and the "thin half" on the bottom... :O



Ditto here.

-AJ


----------



## Andrew H (Sep 21, 2011)

tk59 said:


> I've been doing it with my hand since I saw Rick do it a while back. Guests think it's very impressive. Unfortunately, I'm afraid I'll cut off half my palm before I feel anything so the darn things come out with a "thick half" on top and the "thin half" on the bottom... :O


That's where the lids come in :happymug:


----------



## mr drinky (Sep 21, 2011)

tk59 said:


> I've been doing it with my hand since I saw Rick do it a while back. Guests think it's very impressive. Unfortunately, I'm afraid I'll cut off half my palm before I feel anything so the darn things come out with a "thick half" on top and the "thin half" on the bottom... :O


 
Yeah, my wife cringes when I do it. She knows how sharp my knives are.

k.


----------



## tk59 (Sep 21, 2011)

Andrew H said:


> That's where the lids come in :happymug:


 But then that's cheating...


----------



## wenus2 (Sep 22, 2011)

I hold them one at a time and slice to order... there's only two of us


----------



## memorael (Sep 22, 2011)

I tried doing this once... I guess ya'll know what happend. It wasn't to bad, I didn't even draw blood but I did feel that sticky almost slice where you end up with a white piece of skin like... well you guys know.

Then chef saw me and called me an idiot. He said the tomatoes weren't going to be even, that some would be cut length wise and others height wise if that makes any sense.

I was like tomatoes-2 Memo-0


----------



## JohnnyChance (Sep 22, 2011)

memorael said:


> I tried doing this once... I guess ya'll know what happend. It wasn't to bad, I didn't even draw blood but I did feel that sticky almost slice where you end up with a white piece of skin like... well you guys know.
> 
> Then chef saw me and called me an idiot. He said the tomatoes weren't going to be even, that some would be cut length wise and others height wise if that makes any sense.
> 
> I was like tomatoes-2 Memo-0



I kinda shake/flatten the tomatoes for a bit before cutting them, and they all flatten out so in the end they are all cut north-to-south when I am finished. I cut an entire pint in one go, a la Rick/Theory. Been doing it this way for years, with straight blades and serrated, and I haven't cut myself doing this in ages. Man up and learn how already. Cutting one grape/cherry tomato at a time is for housewives.


----------



## wenus2 (Sep 22, 2011)

JohnnyChance said:


> Cutting one grape/cherry tomato at a time is for housewives.


So are orgasms, but I'm not giving those up either! :hatsoff:


----------



## ThEoRy (Sep 22, 2011)

Just use grape tomatoes, they all lay flat on their side.


----------



## Andrew H (Sep 22, 2011)

wenus2 said:


> So are orgasms, but I'm not giving those up either! :hatsoff:


 
Are you a housewife?


----------



## Eamon Burke (Sep 22, 2011)

wenus2 said:


> So are orgasms, but I'm not giving those up either! :hatsoff:


 
:happy3:


----------



## sunjunkie (Sep 23, 2011)

I use this technique in a pinch, but, when i have the time, i much prefer to slice em on a bias. Much prettier cross section...


----------

